# My Love Of Hallertau Hops



## devo (3/10/06)

Im'sitting here in front of my puter, half way through my 2nd Oktoberfest mug of AG pilsner that I tapped but only a few days ago. I've been thinking how I have been almost exclusivley using Hallertau hops in my favourite lagers and pilsner recipes of late and really enjoying the results.  


I would just like to take this opportunity to declare my love for the Hallertau.


----------



## Mr Bond (3/10/06)

Totally concur! Works well as a single hop for ales and lagers. Also Great as a (FWH) bittering and flava hop in combination with tettnanger.I've been using the NZ organic,which is a mittlefruh derivative in recent times with great results.Nice in a weizen as well.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (5/10/06)

Well you have my vote. Although I have only used it as an aromatic so far (Northern Brewers or POR for bittering) I will have to give it a go.

I have also noticed it being used for Pilseners but to date have used NB with Saaz.

Again, I will have to try that as well.

Also will have to get a rhizome somewhere along the line.

ATOMT


----------



## Paleman (6/10/06)

Used German Hallertau in a Partial, for bittering and flavour ( with a touch of Simcoe ). With 3 kilos of Weyermann Munich. 

Partnered with a Grumpys Schultzheiss German Lager Masterbrew.

Fantastic drop.

Love the Hallertau :beer:


----------



## bconnery (6/10/06)

Brauluver said:


> Totally concur! Works well as a single hop for ales and lagers. Also Great as a (FWH) bittering and flava hop in combination with tettnanger.I've been using the NZ organic,which is a mittlefruh derivative in recent times with great results.Nice in a weizen as well.



While the truth is that I'm enjoying using all sorts of hops as I go along I'll second the use of the NZ one. 

I've used it recently in a Bock and a spiced ale and it worked well in both...


----------



## Whistlingjack (6/10/06)

I use Hallertau Mittelfrh in my weizen more as flavour and aroma. Less bitterness for this style.

Just kegged a pale ale which I hopped to 40IBU with Hallertau Tradition. Great taste!


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/10/06)

Made this Summer Ale style recently with a fair late addition of Hallertau plugs.

To say it come out fantastic would be an understatement. I'd urge anybody to try it. :beerbang: 

The Hallertau really shone through nicely. 

George's Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.20
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.22
Anticipated EBC: 13.2
Anticipated IBU: 31.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 87 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
97.8 9.00 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7
2.2 0.20 kg. Toasted Pale Malt UK 1.033 133

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 5.1 60 min.
20.00 g. Willamette Pellet 5.00 6.6 60 min.
25.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 10.00 16.4 60 min.
20.00 g. Willamette Pellet 5.00 1.3 10 min.
14.30 g. Goldings - Kent Plug 5.20 0.8 5 min.
28.60 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Plug 4.20 0.0 0 min.
14.30 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Plug 4.50 0.8 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Split batch. DCL Yeast US56 Yeast & Wyeast 1272 Am Ale II.




Warren -


----------

